# With mod 25, use a 51 or a 59?



## Emily Kort (Aug 30, 2010)

99214-25
17000 destruction of premalig. lesion
93000 electrocardiogram

All billed out to MR, same DOS.  93000 rejected ("1000:  procedure integral to major procedure per CPT guidelines and not reimbursable separatley") and now I am rebilling correctly but need help.

Append mod. 51 or mod. 59 to 93000?


----------



## brookievb (Aug 30, 2010)

*59*

59-DISTINCT procedural services.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 30, 2010)

*-59*

Definitely.
I can't for the life of me figure out why the edits bundle like this...but they do


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 30, 2010)

What is the medical necessity for the 93000.  There is an LCD for the 93000 that I always follow when I unbundle the EKG.  It supports the medical necessity, otherwise the EKG is bundled into the E/M and not reported seperately.


----------

